# PHP missing libraries: How to fix?



## nanotek (Jan 25, 2014)

Trying to upgrade from php55-bz2-5.5.7 but 5.5.8 fails with the following error:


```
===>  Staging for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install: /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2.

===>>> Installation of php55-bz2-5.5.8 (archivers/php55-bz2) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Can't find anything in UPDATING, any ideas?


----------



## nanotek (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: archivers/php55-bz2 build failed*

Same for php55-ctype-5.5.8, looks like it will be the same for the entire php55-extensions port:


```
===>  Staging for php55-ctype-5.5.8
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install: /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/textproc/php55-ctype/work/php-5.5.8/ext/ctype/modules/ctype.so: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/textproc/php55-ctype.
```


----------



## nanotek (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: archivers/php55-bz2 build failed*

Anybody have any idea what might be causing this?


```
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Libraries have been installed in:
   /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules
If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
     during linking
   - use the `-Wl,--rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag
See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for
more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.
===>  Staging for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install: /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2.

===>>> Installation of php55-bz2-5.5.8 (archivers/php55-bz2) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I seem to be missing libraries in:

```
===>   php55-extensions-1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20121212/
```

And this must be a result of upgrading 9.2-RELEASE to 10.0-RELEASE because I don't run into this error when building php55-extensions on a system that had 10.0-RELEASE newly installed.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PHP missing libraries after upgrade to 10.0-RELEASE*

I don't mean to be insistent, but I'm really struggling here and I'm sure (hopeful) some forum members know how to reinstall or install required/missing/dated libraries.

I posted to freebsd-questions mailing list, but have not received any assistance there yet. As solicited at freebsd-questions@:

During my upgrade from 9.2-RELEASE to 10.0-RELEASE the ports tree was broken [0]. This upset the standard `freebsd-update` major release upgrade process [1]: at the `portmaster -f` point, most builds failed due to the STAGEDIR debacle. By the time the ports tree was fixed and I was able to successfully reinstall all ports, the final `freebsd-update install` command returned the message that there was nothing to do. I rebooted and thought nothing of it. A couple days later, I've tried to update lang/php55 and all lang/php55-extensions to 5.5.8 (from 5.5.7); PHP successfully updated but all extensions are failing due to missing libraries:



```
/usr/ports/lang/php55-extensions # make install clean
===>  Found saved configuration for php55-extensions-1.8
===>   php55-extensions-1.8 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by php55-extensions-1.8 for building
===>  Extracting for php55-extensions-1.8
===>  Patching for php55-extensions-1.8
===>   php55-extensions-1.8 depends on file:
/usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
!---------------------------------[ highlight ]---------------------------------!
===>   php55-extensions-1.8 depends on file:
/usr/local/lib/php/20121212/bz2.so - not found
!--------------------------------------[/]--------------------------------------!
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20121212/bz2.so in
/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2
===>  Staging for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>   php55-bz2-5.5.8 depends on file:
/usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
!---------------------------------[ highlight ]---------------------------------!
install:
/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so:
No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71
!--------------------------------------[/]--------------------------------------!
```


I am running into the same problem on both systems that I upgraded from 9.2-RELEASE [2].

How do I fix this?

Thanks.



[0] r340369
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=340369

[1] http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/installation.html

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
freebsd-update -r 10.0-RELEASE upgrade
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update install
portmaster -f
freebsd-update install
reboot
```

[2] `uname -a`

```
FreeBSD idhs 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014 root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD scif 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014 root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

Can you post the *full* output of: `make clean install`

Perhaps there is a clue in one of the earlier messages.

You can also try removing *all* PHP related packages. I'm not sure how this works in FreeBSD 10 (with the new pkg tools), but in previous version this could be done with:
`pkg_delete php55\*`


----------



## nanotek (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for responding, @Carpetsmoker. I'm really stumped as to how to fix this.

That is pretty much the most informative output, but here[*] is a script(1) capture of the entire build process from:


```
cd /usr/ports/lang/php55-extensions
make rmconfig-recursive
make config-recursive
make install clean
```

[*] lang/php55-extensions # make install clean:
https://cloud.bsdbox.co/public.php?serv ... e5afce2885
 archivers/php55-bz2 # make clean install:
https://cloud.bsdbox.co/public.php?serv ... 42bd7b8402


```
root@rtd:/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2 # make clean install
===>  Cleaning for autoconf-2.69
===>  Cleaning for m4-1.4.17,1
===>  Cleaning for help2man-1.43.3_1
===>  Cleaning for perl5-5.16.3_6
===>  Cleaning for p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
===>  Cleaning for gettext-0.18.3.1
===>  Cleaning for libiconv-1.14_1
===>  Cleaning for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>   php55-bz2-5.5.8 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by php55-bz2-5.5.8 for building
===>  Extracting for php55-bz2-5.5.8
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for php-5.5.8.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>   php55-bz2-5.5.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php55-bz2-5.5.8 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>  PHPizing for php55-bz2-5.5.8
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20121113
Zend Module Api No:      20121212
Zend Extension Api No:   220121212
===>  Configuring for php55-bz2-5.5.8
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables...
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for icc... no
checking for suncc... no
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking for system library directory... lib
checking if compiler supports -R... yes
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking target system type... i386-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking for PHP prefix... /usr/local
checking for PHP includes... -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib
checking for PHP extension directory... /usr/local/lib/php/20121212
checking for PHP installed headers prefix... /usr/local/include/php
checking if debug is enabled... no
checking if zts is enabled... no
checking for re2c... no
configure: WARNING: You will need re2c 0.13.4 or later if you want to regenerate PHP parsers.
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking if /usr/bin/awk is broken... no
checking for BZip2 support... yes, shared
checking for BZ2_bzerror in -lbz2... yes
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking for dlfcn.h... (cached) yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... no
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... no
checking whether to build shared libraries... no
checking whether to build static libraries... yes

creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... no
checking for c++ option to produce PIC...
checking if c++ static flag  works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... no
(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... unsupported
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating config.h
===>  Building for php55-bz2-5.5.8
/bin/sh /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/include -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/main -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2.c -o bz2.lo
 cc -I. -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/include -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/main -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2.c -o bz2.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h:719,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:38,
                 from /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2.c:25:
/usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h:173:7: warning: no newline at end of file
/bin/sh /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/include -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/main -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2_filter.c -o bz2_filter.lo
 cc -I. -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/include -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/main -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2_filter.c -o bz2_filter.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h:719,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:38,
                 from /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/bz2_filter.c:25:
/usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h:173:7: warning: no newline at end of file
/bin/sh /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/libtool --mode=link cc -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/include -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/main -I/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2 -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -o ./bz2.la -export-dynamic -avoid-version -prefer-pic -module -rpath /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules  bz2.lo bz2_filter.lo -lbz2
mkdir ./.libs
ar cru ./.libs/libbz2.a  bz2.o bz2_filter.o
ranlib ./.libs/libbz2.a
creating ./bz2.la
(cd ./.libs && rm -f bz2.la && ln -s ../bz2.la bz2.la)
/bin/sh /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/libtool --mode=install cp ./bz2.la /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules
cp ./.libs/bz2.lai /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.la
cp ./.libs/libbz2.a /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/libbz2.a
chmod 644 /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/libbz2.a
ranlib /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/libbz2.a
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Libraries have been installed in:
   /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules
If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `LD_RUN_PATH' environment variable
     during linking
   - use the `-Wl,--rpath -Wl,LIBDIR' linker flag
See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for
more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Build complete.
Don't forget to run 'make test'.
===>  Staging for php55-bz2-5.5.8
===>   php55-bz2-5.5.8 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install: /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2.
root@rtd:/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2 #
```



ETA: Regarding deleting all PHP dependencies: I'd rather leave that as a last resort as its a live environment. However, I could test this approach on another system that is suffering the same problem which is purely for testing.


----------



## nanotek (Jan 29, 2014)

Strange this is, it states that libraries are installed:



			
				Make said:
			
		

> Libraries have been installed in:
> /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules
> If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
> in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
> ...



and supposedly installed right where it then says the file it's looking for can't be found [*]!

[*]
/var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so:
No such file or directory


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2014)

It would appear that your system is building only static libraries, I don't see a mention of a .so file anywhere, (except at the error message), while my system has:


```
cc -shared  .libs/bz2.o .libs/bz2_filter.o  -lbz2  -Wl,-soname -Wl,bz2.so -o ./.libs/bz2.so
[..snip..]
cp ./.libs/bz2.so /download/tmp/download/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/modules/bz2.so
```


A careful look at your configure script output reveales:

```
checking dynamic linker characteristics... no  
[...]
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... no
checking whether to build shared libraries... no
```

Which is the cause of your problems.

Be sure you did a correct upgrade to FreeBSD 10! This usually involves rebuilding *all* ports.

You can also check config.log (in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/), which usually contains more information on why the answer here was `no'.

Also be sure there's nothing silly in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## nanotek (Jan 30, 2014)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> It would appear that your system is building only static libraries, I don't see a mention of a .so file anywhere, (except at the error message), while my system has:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



@Carpetsmoker, thanks for helping.

I performed the upgrade to 10.0-RELEASE as described here [0]. However, as previously mentioned, the broken ports tree upset the process and I was forced to reboot the final time without issuing the final `freebsd-update install` command and before completely reinstalling everything as I simply couldn't because of the broken ports. When the ports tree was fixed, I reinstalled the remaining ports; however, when issuing the final `freebsd-update install` command, a message was displayed informing me that there was nothing to install. Obviously this has broken something? Can I recover from this without reinstalling FreeBSD, though?

As far as make.conf is concerned, all that is in there (on the host) is WITH_PKGNG="YES"; the jails' make.conf:


```
WRKDIRPREFIX=           /var/ports
DISTDIR=                /var/ports/distfiles
PACKAGES=               /var/ports/packages
INDEXDIR=               /var/ports
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```

I don't have a config.log [1] in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ (I don't have a /var/ports directory at all), only this:

```
root@nakatomi:~ # cat /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/Makefile
# Created by: Alex Dupre <ale@FreeBSD.org>
# $FreeBSD: archivers/php55-bz2/Makefile 340722 2014-01-22 17:00:46Z mat $

CATEGORIES=     archivers

MASTERDIR=      ${.CURDIR}/../../lang/php55

PKGNAMESUFFIX=  -bz2

.include "${MASTERDIR}/Makefile"
root@nakatomi:~ #
```

Where else can I look for more intel? Should I perform another `portmaster -f` on the host and in the jails?



[0] `portmaster -f` was used to rebuild all installed ports, as instructed in the Handbook and 10.0-RELEASE installation notes.

[1] root@nakatomi:~ # `locate config.log`
root@nakatomi:~ #


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 30, 2014)

You should still be able to run *freebsd-update install*. You can also use *freebsd-update IDS* to check the integrity.

And yes, you probably do need to run *portmaster -f*, although you don't *need* to use ports at all, you can also use packages, which are a lot faster.



> I don't have a config.log [1] in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ (I don't have a /var/ports directory at all), only this:
> 
> cat /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/Makefile



Well, your build log mentions this directory as the build directory. But if you're trying to access it from the top system (ie. not the jail itself), then it may be ... /usr/jails/basejail//var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ ... Or something ...



> [1] root@nakatomi:~ # locate config.log



Be aware that locate works against a database, which is usually updated only once a week! (using periodic weekly). So this won't work when searching for more recent files.
If you want to search the filesystem for the *current* contents, you'll need to use *find*, ie:
*find . -name config.log*

I personally never use locate, and always use find. locate is really something of a relic of the '80's, when disks were much slower (& the speed advantage a lot greater).


----------



## nanotek (Jan 31, 2014)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> You should still be able to run *freebsd-update install*. You can also use *freebsd-update IDS* to check the integrity.



I tried:

```
# freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.0-RELEASE-p0.
#
```

I also ran IDS, but I don't know how to parse the file [0].



			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> And yes, you probably do need to run *portmaster -f*, although you don't *need* to use ports at all, you can also use packages, which are a lot faster.



I much prefer packages too, but some (read: most) of my programs require custom build options, so (unfortunately), I have to use ports. I'm going to setup Poudriere soon, though.

I will do `portmaster -f` again. However, I've ran some tests in a jail and builds are failing _*everywhere*_. I'm in the process of backing up both servers, when this process finishes, I will perform `portmaster -f` on the host and service jails. If that fails, I suppose I will be forced to reinstall FreeBSD?



			
				Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> nanotek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I'm so used to `locate`, I always forget to find. I did find the file, though [1]. You were right: I had to access it from within the jail. Interestingly, even `find` failed to find it from the host [2]. Nevertheless, the file is very long; what exactly should I be looking for in it?

Thanks for all your help, @Carpetsmoker. I really appreciate it.


[0] IDS:

```
# cat outfile.ids
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
/.cshrc has SHA256 hash 58f98233146404d15beab1e6c2a7d7bd06a1fdd9e2e3e31b5b319dc16baa0913, but should have SHA256 hash abeb5a89b8820c84b402395f3d7b841ba3c020b336e77f137d319ca1b2de949e.
/boot/kernel/linker.hints has SHA256 hash 8e2cb49fec4a439cdf7fdd1540aefdbbeaac24fbac96b1a410c0032524185bac, but should have SHA256 hash acea2549b03ac181371a0e89175e53869e403af49a98c2afd8e9cc1edc78504a.
/etc/crontab has SHA256 hash 28730852c4b6585834965f2a37b8edaa9551db5e3fc2ed80a445979aca8936da, but should have SHA256 hash 770764278d4412a3e01c192be22d7a67035d8f70a0f5a98168503036d337c96e.
/etc/gettytab has SHA256 hash 88093bcc2faab63de635ad62f4875e32bfead08aa4c37e72ed5e37e4fd1cc8e6, but should have SHA256 hash fc658ad9471cf3e289fce6b72fe5235552b9d30eaeab757c5a2f1d225c3f0e31.
/etc/group has SHA256 hash 08dac54352db7b529d5d259a84bb2d196d08e74a69401db0658e26c69312786b, but should have SHA256 hash 1f68e64b4876b37e09bc79ed225f1e9a9108b76ba38737d3226097b9fe8d2498.
/etc/hosts has SHA256 hash 7a09ec0fcd8288adf3bcfe08d603a633abcb28462eb164e9f2964ad084f88619, but should have SHA256 hash 3127acfd7784f3e8b47eb6eef7ccf182f84118e8435209e08ba2aea9de4139e9.
/etc/master.passwd has SHA256 hash 1837d3e5df6372ddbf2ff40f9545f020f5e9e45daa228bf3f56927189936da87, but should have SHA256 hash de62a130dfb98bade5a66248c14edc9a0a8ce6e93e702b36caf9b63f6a840649.
/etc/motd has SHA256 hash 6dbaf70f9d1c9bc2de4bbedc7467c169d7c5a2487c2ab1eeefdc78f85c64dc8b, but should have SHA256 hash 1ff792835b8bb81675e44fbc1a63dc09b8757f624d0cc3b9d1f3bee9313e303a.
/etc/ntp.conf has SHA256 hash 09da1025fa7d5899a9e32086f96b64db25d1c2f7caf152ed1e2924ce6591ab83, but should have SHA256 hash a794865019379db2c6b2b48f9d706ba53a5047652c9b69a22f95055db7e27ea5.
/etc/passwd has SHA256 hash 1c2ee4cd2718e9b3eb6bef99d0e1b99b82743215b390dfde0c8d2add56d2136e, but should have SHA256 hash 4e3ff0d61033c37d5e36cd056c98fb5ba966116c884d1e69434bb537f1ea23be.
/etc/pwd.db has SHA256 hash 38826f8dc6c2d0537f7d5d1f2541eb15d15ef824f8ee327675850b1e674703b6, but should have SHA256 hash 1b481658b7b6aa8126fef82f745a37e3b6e896d247364eb797e2cb434f370354.
/etc/shells has SHA256 hash 7b0ae2b9234328d7da71672870a7fa23be3088edbe98a726489d7457f5cd2c8e, but should have SHA256 hash 974f6908228ac03c4eaf4a906b9effd68d3fadcaf86450b21128b389a1b7de78.
/etc/spwd.db has SHA256 hash 34fa0b6b18d4543003df8c1a28724c4f1df155e6ce53688cfd4f5b32808a2b4a, but should have SHA256 hash 5f4a19eafc5edd3a903a32c835cb3f71181f3e89c9bf2fbbf7ecc14fae69cf5b.
/etc/ssh/sshd_config has SHA256 hash ae850dabaf34a777a49d2060014a4062b239d745d1c783955b2c59de1a3734c0, but should have SHA256 hash acceda7ad5143f107c19277afaba9791bbde8573b1565a30fe4bcfb14068dd7c.
/root/.cshrc has SHA256 hash 58f98233146404d15beab1e6c2a7d7bd06a1fdd9e2e3e31b5b319dc16baa0913, but should have SHA256 hash abeb5a89b8820c84b402395f3d7b841ba3c020b336e77f137d319ca1b2de949e.
/root/.login has SHA256 hash dcf60dabd5529e55fd894458aa1202d0169dfa035fa8c966edeac20b1578cdef, but should have SHA256 hash 1fd9382efa7705eca04c95ec632a5f36b16e493bd5f2f468c799dddc77494f05.
```

[1]
`ls /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/archivers/php55-bz2/work/php-5.5.8/ext/bz2/`

```
CREDITS             acinclude.m4        bz2.dsp             bz2_filter.lo       config.log          config.w32          ltmain.sh           php_bz2.def
Makefile            aclocal.m4          bz2.la              bz2_filter.o        config.m4           configure*          missing             php_bz2.h
Makefile.fragments  autom4te.cache/     bz2.lo              config.guess*       config.nice*        configure.in        mkinstalldirs       run-tests.php
Makefile.global     build/              bz2.o               config.h            config.status*      install-sh          modules/            tests/
Makefile.objects    bz2.c               bz2_filter.c        config.h.in         config.sub*         libtool*            package.xml
```

[2] `find . -name config.log`
#


----------

